# [FULL] Fledgling Eberron Game



## Sebastian O (Oct 16, 2004)

Greetings!

I'm going to run an Eberron campaign here on the EN Boards.  I know there are several already that are running The Forgotten Forge (the mini-adventure from the back of the ECS book), but there's always room for one more, right?    

After the initial adventure, we'll move into Shadows of the Last War.  It's okay if you're familiar with these adventures already, as long as you can role-play otherwise.

I'm thinking five players, and a couple of alternates.

Who's in?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd like in. A Human Evocer would be fun!
What are the creation rules? And what sources do you allow?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Put me down!  What races are allowed?


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 16, 2004)

[edit]
I'd like to play.

Thinking mainly about a Monk. Always wanted to play one.. Eberron seems like a fitting place to do so.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 16, 2004)

Sounds great to me! I'm thinking of a halfling Barbarian from House Jorasco.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd like in, probably as a human or dwarf fighter.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd love to be an alternate, or if you can find room for six then hey, that'd be cool too!

At any rate, I'll likely read along!

I'd probably wanna play a Bard or Cleric (maybe fighter?) from Valenar


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, this one filled up in less than 12 hours. If an opening arrises I would love a chance at one of the new races such as a shifter. 

Scotley


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 17, 2004)

*The Crew*

Wow, the response to this call for players was tremendous!

We've got Rayex, Ashy, Zweischneid, Hammerhead, and Captain Tagon on board as the players, plus ShaggySpellsword and Scotley as alternates.  I've closed recruitment, let's get some characters created.

Here's the rules:

1st level characters, no evil alignments, 28 point buy for stats (racial mods applied after the buy), average (not max) starting gold per class, max hp for 1st level.

*Rayex:* I'll allow material from pretty much any product published by WOTC.  Some other 3rd party publishers should be fine too (Green Ronin, Malhavoc, as examples).  Still, just to be on the safe side check with me first, and be prepared to provide a reference if I don't own the book in question.

*Ashy:* Races from the PHB and the ECS are obviously in.  For other possibilities, see above.  Keep in mind, though, that non-standard races would have to be ECL+0, due to the starting level of the characters.

Anything I've missed?  Let me know, and I'll get back to you.  Otherwise, let's get some character sheets and backgrounds posted.  Action begins in Sharn, so backgrounds should end with your character winding up there.

SebO


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 17, 2004)

Where is average starting wealth listed? (I always have trouble finding it)


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 19, 2004)

*EN World - Back In Action!*

Average starting wealth is listed at the start of the Equipment chapter in the PHB (right where it gives the GP range for each class).

So, with all the downtime this weekend, you've all had plenty of time to work on those characters, right?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 19, 2004)

Full already, dang that was quick.  Enjoy.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's my character concept, please let me know what ya think, DM:

Name: Blu
Race: Changeling
Class: Ranger

While much is suspected about the ranger known commonly as Blu, nothing is known for sure.  Among the farms and wilderness towns in Aundair which she wanders, the story is passed that she simply wandered out of the mysterious Whisper Wood one day without a word or a glance to anyone...  Some folk believe that she is a product of whatever mysterious happenings take place up on Whisper Rock, but most look to her actions to judge her and not from whence she came...

Blu is a quiet, reserved and slight young lass, who dresses in simple, hand-made clothes a ridiculously wide brimmed hat and carries little save her totem-drenched walking stick and threadbare backpack.  One might be sure that she was half-elven or even human if it were not for the strange slight blue cast to her skin, from whence she gets her name.  Blu does not seem to mind the looks, taunts and jeers, however - she merely bears them all with a downcast look and a subtle smile; as if she is pleased.

She spends her time, for the most part, wandering from town to farm, from glen to dale simply helping those that she finds in need.  The help she gives is not lavish or heroic, but more often everyday and ordinary: she pulls weeds out of gardens just as much as she helps save stranded children in the tops of apple trees.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 19, 2004)

Will get a sheet up sometime Tuesday or Wednesday. Finishing up some stuff for school now but after that I'll get it worked out. Might change the character around though since we're already fighter heavy.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 19, 2004)

*Celebren of the Silver Wind*

Ok, here we go for a starter... lots of tinkering on that one, but that guy is already starting to grow on me.

How much is the average starting gold for monks? it's awfully little I know...
I'd really like to have that Silver Flame Arrow Pendant, doubt I can afford it though 
Oh, yeah.. do Monks need to be lawful in Eberron?
------------------




```
Name:		Celebren of the Silverwind
Gender:		Male
Race:		Half-Elf
Class:		Monk 
Alignment:      Lawful Good
Deity:          Dol Dorn and the Sovereign Host

[U]Ability	 Score	Mod	Cost	[/U]	Level:	1st	XP:      0
Str:	  12    +1	 4 		BAB:	+0	HP:	 9 (1d8+1)
Dex:	  15	+2	 8      	Grap:	+1	AC:	14 (+2 Dex, +2 Wis)
Con:	  12	+1	 4      	Speed:	30'	Touch:  14
Int:	  12	+1	 4		Init: 	+2	Flat:   12
Wis:	  14	+2	 6		ACP:    -0             
Cha:	  10	  	 2              Action Points:  8

[U]Saves	Total Base	Ability	Feat    Special [/U]           
Fort:	  [B]3[/B]    2	+1	0	0                    
Ref:	  [B]4[/B]    2	+2	0	0       
Will:	  [B]4[/B]    2	+2	0	0       

Spell Save: +2 vs. Enchantment             

[U]Weapons		Attack	Damage	Critical   Range     Special[/U]
Club             +1     1d6+1    20/x2     10 ft. 
Longsword (not proficient yet)	
Sai              +1     1d4+1    20/x2     10 ft.   +4 to disarm
Unarmed Strike   +1     1d6+1    20/x2

Shuriken (10)    +2     1d2+1    20/x2     10 ft.


[U]Feats:[/U]	
Heroic Spirit               (1st level feat)
Improved Unarmed Strike     (Monk class feat)
Monastic Training (Cleric)  (Monk bonus feat)

[U]Abilities:[/U] 
Immunity to sleep spells, low light vision, elven blood
Flurry of blows


Skill points: 20	

[U]Skills			Total   Ranks	 Ability   Feat    ACP       Special[/U]
Balance                 +5        3       +2
Climb                   +3        2       +1
Concentration		+3        2	  +1
Diplomacy               +3        1                             +2 (Race: Half-Elf)
Gather Information      +2        0                             +2 (Race: Half-Elf)		
Knowledges       
(Religion)              +5        4       +1
Listen                  +5        2       +2                    +1 (Race: Half-Elf)                                             
Move Silently           +5        3       +2
Search                  +2        0       +1                    +1 (Race: Half-Elf)
Spot                    +5        2       +2                    +1 (Race: Half-Elf)
Tumble                  +3        1       +2                    
		

[U]Languages:[/U] 
Common, Goblin and Elven.


[U]Equipment            Quantity        Cost         Weight [/U]  
Club (Practice sword)    1          0  gp      3  lb.                   
Sai                      1          1  gp      1  lb.
Shuriken                10          2  gp      1  lb.
Monks Outfit             1          0  gp      0  lb.
Holy Symbol (Wood)       1          1  gp      0  lb.
Backpack                 1          2  gp      2  lb.
Waterskin                1          1  gp      4  lb.
Bedroll                  1          1  sp      5  lb.
Sack                     1          1  sp      .5 lb.
Case, map or scroll      1          1  gp      .5 lb.
Flint and Steel          1          1  gp      0  lb.
Trail Rations            1          5  sp      1  lb.

Total Weight: 18  lb.

[u]Wealth[/u]
[b]Gold:[/b]         2
[b]Silver:[/b]       8
[b]Copper:[/b]

[u]Carrying Capacity[/u]
[b]Light Load:[/b]  	       43 lb. or less
[b]Medium Load:[/b]           44-86 lb.
[b]Heavy Load:[/b]            87-130 lb.

[b]Age:[/b]    18
[b]Height:[/b] 5'5"
[b]Weight:[/b] 130lb
[b]Eyes:[/b]   blue
[b]Hair:[/b]   ravenblack, now cropped short to less than a fingers width 
[b]Skin:[/b]   suntanned copper
```



Name: Celebren of the Silverwind
Race:  Half Elf
Class:  Monk 

*Background:*
Not too long ago, Celebren was just a minor Deckhand on a lyander ship that sailed the southern seas of Khorvaire. Though he always lacked the talent to make a decent sailor, he was well liked and respected among the crew. He never shied from a task and had a knack for calming hot tempers and settling frequent disputes that often plaque a vessels crew on long and arduous journeys in the tight living conditions of a ship.

The turning point for Celebren came on a stormy night when the ship was sailing too close to the coast of Dargoon. Having lost the course in the lashing winds, the lyander vessel fell prey to one of the small bands of hobgoblin pirates that often lurk in those dangerous waters. 

The crew fought bravely, and Celebren among them, though he himself does not remember the haunting night too clearly. 
Only when the fighting had ended and the crew had miracoulusly driven the pirates back to the sea with barly a man wounded that Celebren was told by the crew and his captain of his reckless fury that matched the howling winds and the silvery shimmer that had surrounded Celebrens during the desperate fight, bringing alight the windblown spray. 
To this day, this particular crew toasts to the "Silverwind" that may blow all scoundrels back into the waters.

Knowing the signs so obvious, the captain took young Celebren to a Temple of the Silver Flame at the next big harbor (Sharn), along with a generous donation for his saved ship. 
There, Celebren was initiated into the faith of the Souvereign Host as well as the martial training of those who follow Dol Dorn for the last few months while serving as an acolyte and apprentice watchman at the holy site.

So far he has not yet managed to repeat the miracle and his teaching is far from complete. Infact, this new prodigy is at best a mixed blessing to the Temple he now calls his home. 
As his teachers frequently note, he can't yet wield the weapon of Dol Dorn without skewering himself and all to often tries to avoid the boring routine of templelife by "getting lost" in the the city of Sharn.

*Appearance:*
Celebren is short, lithe and lissom, leaning physically closer to his elven than to his human ancestry. 
Having few earthly belongings, he usually wears the wide cut, white garment common among acolytes in the service to the Souvereign Host. Around his neck hangs a simple and wooden version of arrowhead-symbol of the Silver Flame as well as a cord with a few seashells, a gift and good-luck charm from his former crew. 

Due to his service at the Temple, he is cleanly shaven and his black hair cropped short, brining out the slight elvenlike tips of his ears. In secret, Celebren greatly misses his shaggy hair and the small goatee he just managed to grow at the end of his sailoring career.

Celebren also carries a wooden practice sword (club) that he frequently uses to train spinning swordmoves and flamboyant attack routines (every so often ending with the sword clattering on the floor or bruising an unwary bystander).


----------



## Rayex (Oct 19, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> *Rayex:* I'll allow material from pretty much any product published by WOTC.  Some other 3rd party publishers should be fine too (Green Ronin, Malhavoc, as examples).  Still, just to be on the safe side check with me first, and be prepared to provide a reference if I don't own the book in question.




I am thinking of an exalted wizard. His family was wiped out during the war, and he swears to fight evil and help the needy. Cliche, yeah. He'll be a really good guy, something thats new for me.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 19, 2004)

*so fast!*

its amazing how hard it is to join a eberron game. i hope you have a open spot to a karakter 
im gonna look after this string han if its place to one more, im going to post a karakter in no time. 
im thinking of a warforged, fighter, ranger or rouge. well i was to describe him, but im witing for autorization.   

alternates party?


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 19, 2004)

*Ashy:* Blu looks great, go ahead and work up the character sheet.  It seems like everyone always wants to play a warforged or a shifter, so I  haven't seen a changeling in action yet.  Should be fun!

*Capt. Tagon:* Hmm, maybe a cleric or rogue?  I dunno...party balance is well and good, but you should run a character you'll really enjoy.  Anybody have any suggestions?

*Zweischneid:* Average starting wealth for a monk is 12gp, 5sp.  Nope, not much.  At a glance, your character looks good, although I haven't crunched the numbers yet.  Official char. sheet aproval will be coming soon.  I haven't seen any official ruling for the alignment of monks in Eberron, but I'm gonna say that yes, he needs to Lawful.

*Rayex:* Can you reference the source for an exalted wizard for me?  It's not ringing a bell, and I don't want to thumb through dozens of books, when I can just ask instead.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 19, 2004)

*Celebren*

*Zweischneid:* Okay, just have a few questions/clarifications about Celebren.

1. Need his height, weight, eye color, hair color, age.

2. I figure total Search bonus as +2 (+1 for race, +1 for Int mod), not +4.

3. You can take one additional language as a bonus if you like (Common and Elven are automatic).

4. With your new knowledge about starting monk wealth, you know that your silver holy symbol isn't going to happen, right?  Wood will have to suffice for now.

5. Can you reference the Denying Dance fighting style for me?  I'm not familiar with it.

That's it for now!  Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> *Ashy:* Blu looks great, go ahead and work up the character sheet.  It seems like everyone always wants to play a warforged or a shifter, so I  haven't seen a changeling in action yet.  Should be fun!




Excellent!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2004)

*Indi d’Jorasco
-----------------------------------------------

Male Halfling Barbarian 1   
Small Halfling (Humanoid)*
*Hit Dice:* 1d12+2 (14 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 17 (+3 Dex, +1 size, +3 armor); touch 14, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+0
*Attack:* Talenta tangat +4 melee (1d8+3)
*Full Attack:* Talenta tangat +4 melee (1d8+3) 
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* halfling traits, rage
*Special Qualities:* halfling traits, fast movement
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills:* Climb +5, Handle Animal +1, Intimidate +1, Jump +5, Listen +5, Ride +5, Survival +3, Swim +2
*Feats:* Raging Luck
*Environment:* Talenta Plains, Sharn
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 1 
*Treasure:* 11gp, Talenta Tangat, Studded Leather Armor, 3 Javelins, Explorer's Outfit, Backpack, Bedroll, Blanket, Flint and Steel, Grappling Hook, Hammer, 3 Pints of Oil, 3 Pitons, 3 Days of Trail Rations, 50 ft. of Silk Rope, 3 Torches, Waterskin, Whetstone, 3 Tindertwigs, 3 Loaves of Bread
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

*Appearance:* Indi d’Jorasco is a tall, wild-looking halfing dressed in leathers studded with iron, wearing a stylish fedora atop his head. From his appearance, one would never guess that he is, in fact, a member of one of the twelve dragon-marked houses of Khorvaire. He has dark brown hair and green eyes, and a crazed smile emerges on his face whenever doing something most others would consider recklessly stupid.

*Background:* Indi d’Jorasco, born Indigus, longed for a life of adventure since he was born. He shunned the civilizing influences of his dragon-marked house and instead chose to live the life of the dinosaur riders of his homeland, drawing the ire of his more civilized relatives who preferred saving lives instead of taking them. Desiring no part with his family business, Indi performed the ceremony of bonding with a fastieth dinosaur and rode to Sharn, acting as a merchant caravan guard on occasion. Encamped a few short miles from Sharn, disaster struck the young halfing as vicious masked raiders, alerted to his presence by his campfire, attacked him, dropping Indi with a few well-aimed crossbow bolts and leading off his companion beast Whirlwind. Left for dead, Indi stumbled into the great city in a wounded daze, swearing revenge on his mysterious attackers and vowing to recover his dinosaur mount.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok, made the changes.

Denying Stance is a variant progression for the Monk Bonus feats from Unearthed Arcana. It can also be found here.

Reading over the styles again, its actually passive way I was looking for, not denying stance..

Either way... Unearthed Arcana (Page 52.)


----------



## Rayex (Oct 20, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> *Rayex:* Can you reference the source for an exalted wizard for me?  It's not ringing a bell, and I don't want to thumb through dozens of books, when I can just ask instead.





It's from the Book of Exalted Deeds. She'll pretty much be a regular wizard, only she'll work for the good side. I'll create her when I get home from work today, and post her for aproval


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 20, 2004)

*Hammerhead:* At first glance, I like Indi a lot.  I'll go over the numbers and make sure I don't have any questions.  I have to say that all three of the characters submitted so far are really interesting conceptually!

*Zweischneid:* Okay, I'll have to get ahold of a copy of UA, and make sure this fighting style thing is okay.  It doesn't look like a problem, but I have to check the book to make sure (I don't own that one yet).  I'll let you know.  Everything else looks good now.

*Rayex:* Great, thanks for the reference.  Looking forward to seeing the character!

*Ashy, Captain Tagon:* How you guys doing?


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 20, 2004)

> Okay, I'll have to get ahold of a copy of UA, and make sure this fighting style thing is okay. It doesn't look like a problem, but I have to check the book to make sure (I don't own that one yet). I'll let you know. Everything else looks good now.





No need to buy the book just for that. For one, it's all in the Online Preview I linked too, for another I don't have to use the rules if you don't own the book.

I just like for martial artists to have a certain "style" to distinguish them from others that walk around (i.e. my Praying Manits Kung Fu is mightier than your Mountain Gorrilla Tai Chi"), but I can do that purly roleplaying wise too if you want.

[edit]

The Fighting Style Link again.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 20, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> *Ashy, Captain Tagon:* How you guys doing?




Should have something up by tonight at the latest...   Busy busy busy!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2004)

As you may guess, Indi will be going into Extreme Explorer is he ever has the opportunity  I plan on fleshing out my background some more; I'm not entirely satisfied and it could really use some more detail.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 21, 2004)

I decided on a gnome swashbuckling rogue. Will get sheet up ASAP.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, I removed all the Fighting Style Stuff to make it a more simpler, straight SRD/Eberron Monk now. Sorry for all the tinkering.. but as I said, in all my years of D&D, I've never played a Monk yet so I am all to tempted to try everything there ever was published by WoTC for those guys.

Lets see if the Action Points cut it


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 21, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Well, I removed all the Fighting Style Stuff to make it a more simpler, straight SRD/Eberron Monk now. Sorry for all the tinkering.. but as I said, in all my years of D&D, I've never played a Monk yet so I am all to tempted to try everything there ever was published by WoTC for those guys.
> 
> Lets see if the Action Points cut it




Thanks for that link to the preview for UA, Zweischneid!  It's up to you, but if you want to go back and use one of those fighting styles, I will allow it.  Totally your call.  All the tinkering doesn't bother me one bit, so no apologies necessary.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 21, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Should have something up by tonight at the latest...   Busy busy busy!




Sounds good!  Let's just hope the EN World server cooperates!



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> As you may guess, Indi will be going into Extreme Explorer is he ever has the opportunity  I plan on fleshing out my background some more; I'm not entirely satisfied and it could really use some more detail.




Extreme Explorer!  Good PrC, terrible name!    That sounds fine.



			
				Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I decided on a gnome swashbuckling rogue. Will get sheet up ASAP.




Sounds great!  I'm visualizing this party, and it really seems like it's going to capture that 'larger than life' cinematic quality that Eberron aspires to.  Nice job, guys!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Sounds good!  Let's just hope the EN World server cooperates!




I agree - which is was not doing yesterday.  I will try and get her up soon, but today is a very busy day for me...


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 21, 2004)

Nah, I just keep it that way, or I'll never stop tweaking with him (who thought that Monks had so many options  )


Your opening a Rogue's Gallery thread?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Rayex (Oct 21, 2004)

*Myna*


*Female human evocer1*


*AL:* NG
*Age:* 22
*Height:* 4'8"
*Weight:* 98 lbs
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Brown-blonde
*Deity:* Aureon
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*XP:* 0
*Next Level: * 1000


*STR:* 08 (-1) [0pts]
*DEX:* 10 (+0) [2pts]
*CON: * 12 (+1) [4pts]
*INT: * 16 (+3) [10pts]
*WIS: * 16 (+3) [10pts]
*CHA:* 10 (+0) [2pts] 


*HP: * 5 (1d4 + 1con)
*AC: * 14 (10 + 4exalted) / 10 / 14
*AC penalty:* 0
*Init:* +0
*Base attack bonus:* +0


*Saves: *  
*Fortitude:* +1 (0base + 1con)
*Reflex:* +0 (0base)
*Will:* +7 (2base + 3wis)


*Attacks:* 
*Quarterstaff:* -1 (0base - 1str), 1d6-1 damag, Threat 20/x2


*Skills:*
*Skill points:* 24
*Max Rank*: 4
*Concentration:* 5 (4ranks + 1con)
*Decipher Script:* 7 (4ranks + 3int)
*Knowledge (Arcana):* 7 (4ranks + 3int)
*Knowledge (History): * 7 (4ranks + 3int)
*Knowledge (The Planes):* 7 (4ranks +3int)
*Spellcraft:* 7 (4ranks + 3int)


*Feats:*
*Bonus Human* - Sacred Vow
*Wizard lvl 1* - Scribe Scroll 
*Lvl 1 * - Vow of Poverty
*Vow of Poverty lvl 1* - Purify Spell


*Action Points:*
5


*Spells:*

*Spells per day*: 3/2
*DC:* 10 + spell level + 4int
*Barred schools:* Necromancy & Illusion

*Spellbook:*
*0:* all except necromancy & illusion
*1: * Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Lantern Light, Magic Missile, Shield, Sleep.

*Spells Prepared*
*0 (DC 14)* - Detect Magic, Light, Open/Close, Ray of Frost
*1 (DC 15)* - Alarm, Shield, Lantern Light


*Languages:* 
Common
Draconic
Elven
(Not decided!)


*Equipment:  *  
Quarterstaff 
Backpack [1gp]
1 days ration [5sp]
Spellbook [15gp]
Spell components pouch [5gp]
Div spell components [10gp]
Rest is donated to the homeless


*Race:*
Bonus feat at 1st level
4 bonus skill points at 1st level
1 bonus skill point each level


*Class:*
Familiar
Bonus Feats lvl 5, 10, 15, 20


*Proficiencies:*
Club
Dagger
Heavy Crossbow
Light Crossbow
Quarterstaff


*Info:*
Myna was one of two twins, Myna and Ming. Their father worked for a magician in their city. One day their house was attacked by the magicians henchmen, obviously their dad had done something of his disliking. Ming was killed during the attack, but Myna survived. It was as if half her heart was ripped out of her chest, and she fell unconcious to the ground. She woke up some time later, an elderly woman in their street had taken her in and sheltered her while she was down. Myna swore an oath to Aureon. She swore to be a better magician than her fathers employer, to be a good wizatd for once, and to make her sisters spirit proud.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 22, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Your opening a Rogue's Gallery thread?




I will, yes, once all the character sheets have been approved.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 23, 2004)

*Character Update*

Here's where we stand.

*Zweischneid:* Celebren looks good as is (except one thing, starting Action Points is 5, not 8).  Rogue's Gallery will be up once more of the characters are approved.  For now, just sit tight.

*Hammerhead:* I need an equipment list for Indi.  I'll let you know tomorrow if anything else is needed for him.

*Rayex:*  I have to get my Book of Exalted Deeds back from my friend, then I'll go over Myna.

*Ashy:* Hope you're having fun exploring the ruins of Xen'Drik....er, I mean, New Orleans.  Hopefully, you will be able to get Blu's character sheet posted shortly after you return.

*Captain Tagon:* How goes the progress on your character?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 23, 2004)

Gavin Fleetly


Male Gnome Rogue1


AL: NG
Age: 55
Height: 3’6”
Weight: 46 lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Red
Deity: Olladra
Speed: 20 ft.
XP: 0
Next Level: 1000


STR: 10 (+0) [4pts]
DEX: 14 (+2) [6pts]
CON: 16 (+3) [6pts]
INT: 12 (+1) [4pts]
WIS: 12 (+1) [4pts]
CHA: 12 (+1) [4pts]


HP: 9
AC: 15 (10+1 for race+2 for DEX+2 for armor)  13/12
AC penalty: 0
Init: +6
Base attack bonus: +0


Saves: 
Fortitude: +3
Reflex: +4
Will: +1


Attacks: 
Rapier +1 1d4 18-20/x2
Dagger +1 1d3 19-20/x2
Punching Dagger +1 1d3 x3
Light Crossbow +3 1d6 19-20/x2


Skills:
Skill points: 36
Max Rank: 4
Balance +4 (2)
Bluff +3 (2)
Climb +2 (2)
Diplomacy +4 (3)
Disable Devise +3 (2)
Escape Artist +4 (2)
Gather Information +5 (4)
Hide +10 (4)
Listen +4 (1)
Move Silently +6 (4)
Open Lock +4 (2)
Spot +5 (4)
Tumble +4 (2)
Use Magic Device +3 (2)



Feats:
 Improved Initiative

Action Points:
5




Languages: 
Common
Gnome
Dwarven

Equipment: 
Rapier (1 lb)
Dagger (.5 lb)
Punching Dagger (.5 lb)
Light Crossbow (2 lb)
10 bolts (.5 lb)
Leather Armor (7.5 lb)
Backpack (.5 lb)
Bedroll (1.25 lb)
4 day’s rations (1 lb)
Traveler’s Outfit (1.25 lb)
Courtier’s Outfit (1.5 lb)

Total Weight: 16.5 pounds (light encumberance)

20 gp 9 sp

Race:
·  +2 Constitution, –2 Strength. 
·  Small: 
·  Gnome base land speed is 20 feet. 
·  Low-Light Vision: 
·  Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons. 
·  +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. 
·  Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects. 
·  +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids. 
·  +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. 
·  +2 racial bonus on Listen checks. 
·  +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks. 
·  Automatic Languages: Common and Gnome. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc. In addition, a gnome can speak with a burrowing mammal (a badger, fox, rabbit, or the like, see below). This ability is innate to gnomes. See the speak with animals spell description. 
·  Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level. 
·  Favored Class: Bard. 

Class:
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding


Proficiencies:
Simple Weapons
Hand Crossbow
Rapier
Sap
Shortbow
Short Sword
Light Armour 

Info:
-Coming Soon-


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 23, 2004)

> Zweischneid: Celebren looks good as is (except one thing, starting Action Points is 5, not 8). Rogue's Gallery will be up once more of the characters are approved. For now, just sit tight.




With the Feat Heroic Spirit, its 8!


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 23, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> With the Feat Heroic Spirit, its 8!




Sorry, I missed that feat change!     Okay, no problem then.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 23, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Sorry, I missed that feat change!     Okay, no problem then.




*Zweischneid:* Just a couple more minor nit-picks.

1. Shouldn't Celebren get to add his strength bonus to damage for shuriken, since they are a thrown weapon?

2. I figured weight carried as 18 lbs, not 19 lbs.

Let me know if I'm wrong....wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 23, 2004)

> Zweischneid: Just a couple more minor nit-picks.
> 
> 1. Shouldn't Celebren get to add his strength bonus to damage for shuriken, since they are a thrown weapon?
> 
> ...




No, you were right... thanks.

Should be fixed now.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 23, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Indi d’Jorasco*



*

Hammerhead:*  Okay, a few issues and questions with Indi:

1. Need age, height, weight.

2. According to my calculations, you used 12 skill points for him, when you could have used 16.  So, you have 4 more to use.

3. Will Save should be +2, not +1

4.EDIT: Never mind, the tangat's damage is correct (I forgot about the additonal strength damage due to it being a 2-handed weapon).

5. Need final equipment list and money remaining.

That's it for now!  Let me know if you agree/disagree, and what changes you'd like to make.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 23, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Gavin Fleetly




*Captain Tagon:*

A few corrections and questions for Gavin's sheet.

1. Initiative should be +6

2. Hide score should be +10 (including +4 bonus for small size)

3. Diplomacy score should be +4

4. Attack mods should be +1 Melee, +3 Ranged (again, due to bonus for Small size)

5. Final weight is 16.25 lbs.  (I do not factor encumbrance for one set of clothing...in this case, Traveller's Outfit).

6. Final wealth I figured at 20gp, 9 sp (Traveller's Outfit is free).  But, feel free to double-check it.  Not sure where 79 sp came from, could be a typo.

That's it for now, let me know if you agree/disagree.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 23, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> *Captain Tagon:*
> 
> A few corrections and questions for Gavin's sheet.
> 
> ...





Okay, thanks. Didn't think about the traveller's outfit being free or not counting. The 79 was a typo. And I just forgot to factor in the bonuses for small size.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 23, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks. Didn't think about the traveller's outfit being free or not counting. The 79 was a typo. And I just forgot to factor in the bonuses for small size.




No problem!  Gavin is finished now, and officially approved!


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 23, 2004)

*Rogue's Gallery Thread*

The RG thread has been posted here.

*Zweischneid, Captain Tagon:* Celebren and Gavin can be posted there for all to see, whenever you'd like.

*Hammerhead:* Once those few issues (above) get cleared up, Indi will be ready to add as well.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> *Ashy:* Hope you're having fun exploring the ruins of Xen'Drik....er, I mean, New Orleans.  Hopefully, you will be able to get Blu's character sheet posted shortly after you return.




It was TOTALLY like the ruins of Xen'Drik - I've got a whole boatload of inspiration now!!!!  

I will try and get her up ASAP!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2004)

Fixed the Will save issue; the skill points, however, are correct. I believe that in your calculations you did not take into account the armor check penalty associated with studded leather armor: -1 to Climb and Jump, and -2 to Swim.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 26, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fixed the Will save issue; the skill points, however, are correct. I believe that in your calculations you did not take into account the armor check penalty associated with studded leather armor: -1 to Climb and Jump, and -2 to Swim.




Ah, okay, that would work out then.  I do still need a full equipment list for Indi, and then he will be done.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 26, 2004)

*Rayex:* I got back my Book of Exalted Deeds this evening, so I'll be able to go over Myna tomorrow morning.

Then, we'll just need Blu's sheet to get started.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 27, 2004)

so... silent here? whats up?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Waiting on me, I think...I've not had much time to get the character sheet done.  DM, if you'd like to start without me, go ahead - Blu would be easy to work in - she's always looking for something new and exciting to do...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

You guys go on without me.  Thanks, Sebastion O, for letting me in, but I guess I just don't have as much time as I thought I did.  Sorry, I'll have to bow out of this one...


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 29, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> You guys go on without me.  Thanks, Sebastion O, for letting me in, but I guess I just don't have as much time as I thought I did.  Sorry, I'll have to bow out of this one...




Well, truthfully, that makes two of us.

I just don't think I'm going to be able to get this game off the ground.  I thought I'd be able to run two games, but I think one will be all I can handle.  Since this game has sputtered a bit out of the gate, it has to be the one I drop.

I apologize for the disappointment to those of you who created character sheets.  I hope they'll serve you well in another game.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 3, 2004)

> Well, truthfully, that makes two of us.
> 
> I just don't think I'm going to be able to get this game off the ground. I thought I'd be able to run two games, but I think one will be all I can handle. Since this game has sputtered a bit out of the gate, it has to be the one I drop.




damn... there has to be some curse to those Forgotten Forge games ;(


----------

